# Good site to get Coilovers for a 94 sentra?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I have eibach Lowering springs now and I hate um. I want to but coilovers. I already have the tociko shocks. Help me out


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Assuming you want to pick up Ground Controls, you can always order them directly from GC. I picked up mine from a friend who sells parts for 300ZX's, and has an account with GC, but got them for the same price ($399).


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Dropzone...bad you hear?*

Wrong! I have Dropzone adjustables on my car w/ Monroe Sensa-Trac stuts...and its' pretty good. The rates on them are 450/350. It's rides a little rough, but it was defaintely expected. Makes the car look SO much better, and gave it a little fun to the twisties now! You ask how much I paid? eBay is my best friend now...won the auction for $76 and got ripped for shipping, $27.50. But hey, $103.50 is better than $399!! That's crazy in my opinion. But like they say, get what you pay for. And GC is defiantely the best adjustble coilover for any car that doesn't come with the whole shock/strut assembly. But hey, I'm a happy man with my combo and I'm only out 103.50 for it. Good luck. Also...if you have the Sportlines, that's understable. But why do you hate yours?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Dropzone...bad you hear?*



Zexel said:


> *Wrong! I have Dropzone adjustables on my car w/ Monroe Sensa-Trac stuts...and its' pretty good.*


Sounds like a pogo stick to me. The Monroes are barely adequate for stock springs, let alone 450# springs. The AGX are pretty well maxed out with 450# springs on our SCCA ITS SE-R race car.


----------

